# 1970s Citizen Skeleton Watch.



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Bought this off Ebay. 100 or so dollars. It probably needs a service. But it winds and runs.










It's been running fine all day and keeping time.

What do I know about it? Not much. Some information I gathered from Sweephand's blog . . . .

The Case is 36mm w/o crown, 41mm from lug to lug

Based on the placement of the citizen logo at 6 o'clock . . . . it is an 8060A movement running.at 28,800 beats per hour. Sweephand's says that The later.models."can quickly be identified by the position of the Citizen logo"

"- it was moved from being stamped on the movement itself at 9 o'clock (76xx) to being printed on the chapter ring at 6 o'clock (8060)."

Unfortunately, there are no serial numbers on the skeletonized models. it is impossible to determine the exact year of production.

This Week's Featured Watch #45 - the 4-760182 Skeleton | Sweephand's Vintage Citizen Watch Blog

Citizen automatic skeleton | Vintage Citizen Watches


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: 1979s Citizen Skeleton Watch.*


















I can't tell if this is an original crown. Some photos have the CTZ marking. Going with not original.


















The strap is obviously not original




























Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

*Re: 1979s Citizen Skeleton Watch.*

What is most interesting is that there really isn't much information on these watches.

You can't tell the year they were made . . No serial number.

If anyone knows what years they were made, please post it.

It's a fascinating watch.


----------



## Morris Minor (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: 1979s Citizen Skeleton Watch.*

The 76xx version was made from 1971 to 1973 as far as I know, and the 8060 was first made in 1974. They would have had a short production run since Citizen went for quartz in a big way at that time and significantly reduced their mechanical watch production.

Stephen


----------



## witalit (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: 1979s Citizen Skeleton Watch.*

Awesome pickup man!


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

It's fascinating to watch it function 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

On a modern NATO strap

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Today is a citizen skeleton Saturday. My wife picked the watch out.








We took the boys out for donuts.

Food of champions








My youngest son wore his Finding Nemo watch









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

A couple of new ones. Checking on who is running slow and fast








































Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Next step is to wind all of them fully and see what happens

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Wound and started

7:30. 12-20









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

0938. 12-21. 14 hrs since the start









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Wearing one that isn't at the watchmaker.









www.AtomicLabRat.com


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Wow those are terrific. I love skeletons, I might need to seek one of these out.


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

I have 3 with 31jewels being refurbished and serviced

www.AtomicLabRat.com


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

These are the restorations from Brian Leiser aka 31Jewels.


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Some more of Brian Leiser's work.


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

A few more from 31Jewel's Bench


----------



## igorIV (Sep 15, 2014)

Great work!
Second hand is original? Feeling that the hand is cut off)


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

igorIV said:


> Great work!
> Second hand is original? Feeling that the hand is cut off)


Brian leiser aka 31 Jewels, did a great job.

Which one are you asking about the seconds hand on?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

This was bought as a parts watch. It's a 1970s Citizen Skeleton with the 8060A movement

I have several of these. One of the things that I am learning is that most of these watches that are for sale on eBay have been completely no doubt by the untalented hacks that are selling them. Anyone that buys watches off of eBay is familiar with this problem.

The most common hack job that is done on these 8060a movements is the destruction of the hacking Weaver. That's right, the 8060a movement hacks. Out of 5 skeletons that I have, two of them have the hacking Weaver's intact. One of those was bought as a mere Parts watch and his future here in these photos. The other common park that is destroyed by the eBay hack watch makers is the hair spring and balance wheel. When they reassemble the watch they do it incorrectly and damage the hair spring buy Miss adjusting the watch. Causing it to run 40 or 50 seconds a day fast.

The watch that is featured here, was bought as a mere Parts watch. Fascinatingly enough, the movement hacks, it winds easily, and if you look at the case back display glass, it has the original citizen lettering on it.

























































































































































































































Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Another funny thing. That parts watch above, the bezel has come unpainted and rotates 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## igorIV (Sep 15, 2014)

SC-Texas said:


> Which one are you asking about the seconds hand on?


on the both version - end of second hand is circle with lume. It seems that the end is crop) 
As I understand - original.


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Brian Lieser aka 31jewels restored and serviced this one

Here it is, worn for the 1st time since Brian got it.










Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## nly04 (Aug 1, 2018)

I am looking for this watch for a while. My dad used to has one, he bought it in 1973 as new. After Vietnam war in 1975, he went in jail and they took his watch. I want to buy this for him. If you or anyone selling it. please let me know. I really appreciate.



SC-Texas said:


> Brian Lieser aka 31jewels restored and serviced this one
> 
> Here it is, worn for the 1st time since Brian got it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

nly04 said:


> I am looking for this watch for a while. My dad used to has one, he bought it in 1973 as new. After Vietnam war in 1975, he went in jail and they took his watch. I want to buy this for him. If you or anyone selling it. please let me know. I really appreciate.


Look on ebay. Citizen skeleton

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Douglas Ong (Jan 25, 2013)

Was back to my country of birth a couple weeks ago. Population was about 250,000 when I was a kid in the '80s. Today, it's about 400,000. It's a place that definitely beats to it's own drum and has it's own ideas about progress and development. Went to the only Rolex AD in the country and as is the norm in most places, only a handful of DJs are to be found. They even had NOS Grand Seiko's where 'Seiko' took pride of place at 12 o'clock.

Anyway, went down to town to pick up a battery and did so at an old shophouse that was split with watches on one side and a goldsmith on the other. Picked up the battery and had a look around. Bunch of old model plasticky quartz models. They also had a NOS SKX007 and 009. Then something caught my eye...a skeleton.

Had it taken out of the display cabinet for a closer inspection. It looked old...old as in the design and level of finishing, the hang tags also looking very much like they belonged in another century. I asked the proprietor how old the watch was and he exclaimed, "Oh OLD...at least 30 years!".









I was interested. Flipping the watch over revealed a display caseback. I was disappointed that there were no markings on the caseback or movement (at least from my short interaction with it). No way to tell what model it was or what the movement was.









I asked how come there was no markings on the caseback. The shop owner then said that the caseback perhaps wasn't original as there may have been some work done to it in the past. Upon hearing this, I pretty much lost interest. I'm supposed to cut down on my watch addiction and have far too many watches that get zero wrist time as it is so I left it at that. Plus, the sticker had it listed at equivalent to about US$600 which I would not be willing to pay for a watch I knew nothing about and may have been worked on and had non-original parts. I took a couple more pictures anyway...









I ran the image of the tag through Google Translate. The Chinese characters with the blue background had a translation of "Gold-plated movement" whilst the characters at the bottom is 'Citizen'. Sweet!









Had a nice chat with the shop owner, exchanged contacts and parted ways.

Back home, I googled vintage skeleton Citizen and found my way to https://sweep-hand.org/2013/01/16/this-weeks-featured-watch-45-the-4-760182-skeleton/. This piqued my interest again. The hang-tags were still on the physical watch and the shop didn't look like they sold pre-owned watches so the chances that it had been worked on for whatever reason, was unlikely. I reasoned to myself that whatever markings that may have been on the display caseback may have come off over time. Given that this piece may have been from 1971 - 1973, it could be reasonable that the markings may have disintegrated over time even though it was simply sitting in the store cabinet, or maybe there were no markings to begin with. That being said, I do find it odd that the lollypop seconds hand is lumed but there is no lume anywhere else...especially the hour and minute hands. Hmm...

By this time, it was pushing on midnight. I checked WhatsApp and noted that the shop owner was recently online so I sent him a message asking how much he wanted for it and whether he'd be open the next day (being a Sunday, I wasn't so sure). He replied back without a price but said that he'd be open at 11am. Unfortunately I was flying off and was due to be at the airport before 11am. Was not to be I guess, but assuming that it was NOS sitting there for 40 odd years, there'd be a decent chance it could still be there the next time I am in country, even though it'd probably not be for another year or so.

Long story short, back in Singapore, I WhatsApp-ed the shop owner again asking how much he'd want for it, thinking that I could get a family member to pick it up for me and bring it with them when they or someone comes by Singapore. He came back with a price that was about US$50 higher than the number i had in my head. I agreed to his asking price with the proviso that his watchmaker give it a service as we can all agree that whatever lube was in there is for sure bone dry by now. If all goes well, there should be a new incoming in a couple of months!

Here's a couple of shots I had requested for...wanted to see if there was any other markings on the movement that might allude to its caliber. Could 7032 be it?
















If anyone has more information on this model, I'd be really interested to learn more.


----------



## Morris Minor (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm afraid I don't believe this is an original model. Although the movement is correct for a 1970s skeleton watch, I've never seen one in this case. The hang tag looks to be from an Eagle 7, and the case may also be from such a model. The lack of any marks on the exhibition back suggests it's a generic one - I think the model info on the original skeleton backs is printed on the inside and I'd be very surprised if it somehow wore off completely. Sorry I'm not able to be more positive (and sorry for the late reply, for some reason I was unable to reply at all to this thread at first).

Stephen


----------



## tuanpham12a3 (Jan 7, 2022)

[QUOTE = "SC-Texas, bài đăng: 27359042, thành viên: 225676"]
Một số tác phẩm khác của Brian Leiser.

















































































[/TRÍCH DẪN]


----------

